

Mojocast #3: Authentication, Helpers, and Plugins with Perl's Mojo web framework - tempire
http://mojocasts.com/e3

======
zakame
Excellent screencast, got to understand helpers and 'under' a bit more :) Nice
job with the organic way that example was refactored from loud code with lots
of duplication all the way to using a Mojolicious::Plugin from the CPAN.

------
kraih
Love the new HTML5 video player, big step forward quality wise.

------
fuzzy812
Very good, the quality I've come to expect!

